

Alabama’s chief justice on freedom of religion in USA - good-citizen
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/05/02/alabamas-chief-justice-buddha-didnt-create-us-so-first-amendment-only-protects-christians

======
SixSigma
Crikey, what a looney. Does that mean people other than direct descendents of
the Mayflower don't have a constitution ?

Surely the War of Independence created "Us" not the pilgrims.

------
jqm
The guy is out of line, sure, but look at context.

He is a politician at an evangelical event talking to evangelicals. So, he
tells them what they want to hear. If he was in California it would probably
be a very different line.

It would be nice if we could get some public officials with integrity but
sadly, given the way mass popularity works I don't see that happening. I look
forward to the day when we are governed by algorithm.

